# Bailey and Dixie's kidding thread*BAILEY KIDDED!!!*



## marlowmanor (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe I'm jumping the gun but I figured I could go ahead and start a breeding/kidding thread.

Bailey was bred 11/10/12 If she took we should have a due date of 4/4/13.
Dixie was bred 11/18/12. If she takes we should have a due date of 4/12/13.

Bring on the babies! 

Just in case you need to know which doe is which here are pictures.

Bailey ~ pygmy doe born March 2011 Previous history is 1 miscarriage December 2011, 1 doeling born June 7, 2012, very hard birth and she rejected the kid. We will be keeping a close eye on her when her due date comes around so that we are there at the birth in case she has problems again. If she has trouble kidding again and rejects kid(s) we will be selling her to a pet only home. 









Dixie ~ Nigerian mix doe we were told was 2 years old. First freshening.








Here's the buck they are bred to. He is a blue eyed Nigerian we are borrowing from my father. His name is Hammer.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 18, 2012)

Saw the "love dance" between Dixie and Hammer today!  Witnessed Hammer get a breeding in too.  Changed the due dates in the first post. If this breeding took we are looking at a due date of April 12th for Dixie!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 19, 2012)

Just as a thought if your first doe is pure pygmy normally breeding them isnt recomended till at least 18 months. I think thats to prevent birthing issues because pygmies are tiny . If thats the case maybe thats why she rejected her kid as well. Anyways if those breedings were sucessful your girls will be due around the same time as mine if they took this first round  (pygmy buck over a pygmy doe & a 1/2 pygmy 1/2 not sure what but thinking nigerian doe in case your wondering ). By the way that buck looks absolutely amazing! Cant wait to see his kids! Are you hoping for blue eyes?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow 18 months seems like a long wait.  I do wait a year with my NDs and Pygmy, though almost all sources say it is safe at 8 months, but I have never heard to wait a year and a half.  I agree though, that it is best to allow them to develop and grow before putting the burden of pregnancy on a goat, especially a smaller breed.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 19, 2012)

~*Save the Mustangs*~ said:
			
		

> Just as a thought if your first doe is pure pygmy normally breeding them isnt recomended till at least 18 months. I think thats to prevent birthing issues because pygmies are tiny . If thats the case maybe thats why she rejected her kid as well. Anyways if those breedings were sucessful your girls will be due around the same time as mine if they took this first round  (pygmy buck over a pygmy doe & a 1/2 pygmy 1/2 not sure what but thinking nigerian doe in case your wondering ). By the way that buck looks absolutely amazing! Cant wait to see his kids! Are you hoping for blue eyes?


I did not do the first 2 breedings of Bailey, those were with the previous owner. We have made sure she is back up to full health before breeding. 

Yes, we would love some blue eyed kids. We've already decided that if Bailey gives us a blue eyed doeling and has issues again we will keep her doeling and find her a pet only home. We can sell one of the wethers too if we get a blue eyed doeling we want to keep.

We are definately excited to see what this buck will produce. Haven't seen any of his kids yet. My dad just got him a few months ago, and rented him out to another farm (he has another buck he was using on his does and didn't have a use for this one right away), then he came to us. My dad hasn't even been able to use him on his farm yet. So our kids will be the first representation of what he can throw.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Nov 21, 2012)

That pygmy looks a little small.  Pygmy's are known problem kidders.  With her size this could always be a problem for you.  Something to consider. One of the reasons I switched to NDs because much easier kidders!   The other thing to consider with the pygmy's size is the size of the buck you plan on using.. If he is a lot bigger than her I would not recommend breeding. She also looks as if she could stand to put on a few pounds.. Pygmy's typcially have what is considered a barrel shape and maybe it is the angle/picture but she looks thin. And actually with that white hind end, I think there is mix in there somewhere.. probably ND at some point in her history.  Good luck!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 21, 2012)

ThornyRidgeII said:
			
		

> That pygmy looks a little small.  Pygmy's are known problem kidders.  With her size this could always be a problem for you.  Something to consider. One of the reasons I switched to NDs because much easier kidders!   The other thing to consider with the pygmy's size is the size of the buck you plan on using.. If he is a lot bigger than her I would not recommend breeding. She also looks as if she could stand to put on a few pounds.. Pygmy's typcially have what is considered a barrel shape and maybe it is the angle/picture but she looks thin. And actually with that white hind end, I think there is mix in there somewhere.. probably ND at some point in her history.  Good luck!


The picture I used was  actually a few months old. She has gained weight since those pictures were taken. She is on the smaller side for a pygmy. We are using a ND buck. He is taller than her but not by much. We will definitely be keeping a close eye on her when kidding time comes around so that we are there to assist if we need to. I grew up with pygmies so I definitely know they can have problems kidding. I helped with a delivery when I was probably 7 or 8 years old. I had to help pull a kid and my hands were the smallest. I can still remember that 20 years later.

Here's a more recent picture of Bailey. 





She was in bad shape when we first got her in June. She was anemic, skinny and it took us a week to get her perky again. She has gained weight well since we got her and is in much better health now. She's even gotten friendlier. When we first got her just looking at her wrong would make her run, now she'll come right up to you for treats and I've even been able to give her some chin scratches occasionally.

I'm really hoping she doesn't have trouble kidding and turns into a good momma. 

If there is ND in her history it's got to be pretty far back, she has all the characteristics of a pygmy just some different coloring.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 3, 2012)

3 weeks from Bailey's breeding date would have been this past weekend. Didn't see any signs that she was in heat again. So we are assuming that she is bred now. Will be watching for any signs of heat this week just in case but DH and I are both pretty sure she was bred. If Dixie didn't take she should come back into heat this weekend. Pretty sure she is bred too but watching for signs of a heat this weekend just to be sure. If I see nothing this weekend we will assume she is bred as well.

 We are right and get some April babies!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats. I can't wait til they kid. You've have some adorable baby goats.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 3, 2012)

OK this post made no sense.... LOL, I meant to put


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> OK this post made no sense.... LOL, I meant to put


lol ^^


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hope you get some beautiful babies from both...Daddy is a looker 

That second photo of Bailey shows what some love and attention can do for a little goat...she looks so much better ... good job!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Dec 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wow 18 months seems like a long wait.  I do wait a year with my NDs and Pygmy, though almost all sources say it is safe at 8 months, but I have never heard to wait a year and a half.  I agree though, that it is best to allow them to develop and grow before putting the burden of pregnancy on a goat, especially a smaller breed.


Its a *very* long wait if you start out with kids & bottle babies & do not have any adults to breed lol. When I first started working with pygmies Id heard that a year was recommended for the 2 mini breeds so my original plan was to breed my does at a year, but shortly after I heard that 18 months is better for pygmies because it gives their hips plenty of time to fully widen out before kidding. It worked out pretty well because I want summer or spring kids, & my girls were born in Jan & Mar so the youngest was just turning 19 months when I put the buck in with them. He has swimmer issues though apparently so even though he was with them the entire time they didnt get successfully bred till early Dec & New Years Eve (Call me immature, but I always find that funny ).

OP: Glad to hear that your pygmy girl is bred & she looks great. Nothing a little TLC cant fix!  that she finally has her maternal instincts kick in for you & has no issues! Any idea if your other girl settled or not? Really curious to see what you will get from her with a buck like that. I seriously like him .


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 3, 2012)

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should know about Dixie by this weekend. If she doesn't come back into heat this weekend I can be pretty sure she is bred as well. I actually saw a breeding with her and the buck though so I am pretty sure she is bred as well. Hopefully she settled and is bred too.  I have a pretty strong feeling though that they are both bred. 

As for Bailey we definitely gave her lots of TLC and you can tell it. It made me feel great as I watched her get in better shape from where she was when we got her. She has also become more friendly since we got her. I'm hoping since she is in good condition before breeding that kidding will go better for her and she will be a good momma. I am totally in love with her coloring and I would hate to have to get rid of her because of kidding problems. She'll be over 2 years old when she kids so hopefully that makes a positive difference for her. 

I really like this buck too!  He is not only gorgeous but he doesn't smell too bad, and is a nice buck. Not in your face, but also not scared to death of you either. He knows how to give you your space but is pretty friendly too. I've gotten him to eat weeds out of my hands before. Once both girls are bred he'll be going back to my dad and be breeding all his does starting in January. We are quite curious if he will pass on his blue eyes to all of his offspring. We haven't seen any of his offspring yet so don't know what he will throw as far as color and eye color. So not only are we anxious to see what he will throw I know my dad is wanting to see what he will throw too. He has 2 bucks right now and has been considering getting rid of his current buck and replacing him with Hammer because his current buck is throwing a ton of boys right now.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Dec 4, 2012)

According to one of the top ND breeders in NM, if you breed blue eyes to brown eyes 50-75% of the offspring will have blue eyes . So Hope for twins maybe that way one kid from each doe gets them .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> According to one of the top ND breeders in NM, if you breed blue eyes to brown eyes 50-75% of the offspring will have blue eyes . So Hope for twins maybe that way one kid from each doe gets them .


That's not always true though. There is a chart for what they % of blue eyes will be somewhere on. It has everything to do with genetics and what genes they have. Pearce has the link somewhere.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 4, 2012)

I made a chart (that made more sense to me anyway) and put it on my site 

http://pearcepastures.weebly.com/goat-health-and-genetics-information--helpful-web-links.html

What I explained on my webpage...

Blue eyes are a dominant trait in goats. Goats, like many animals, have two alleles that code for eye color.  When a buck and a doe successfully breed, they each randomly pass on one of their two eye color alleles to their offspring.  If they pass on even one blue eyed allele, the kid will have blue eyes.

The chance that the kids will have brown eyes or blue eyes depends upon the genotype (the genetic makeup) of the sire and the dam.  Without genetic testing, the phenotypes (the physical representations of those genes, or the actual color of their eyes) are the first clues in determining what the genotypes of the sire and dam are. 

While a brown eyed goat's genotype is easily determined as bb, blue eyed goats could either have two dominant genes BB(homozygous) or one dominant and one recessive gene Bb(heterozygous).    

So how can you know whether a blue eyed goat is BB or Bb?  Cross it with a brown eyed goat several times and record the eye color of the resulting kids.   If your blue eyed goat continually has only blue eyed kids, the chances are that goat's genotype is BB.  If that goat produces even one brown eyed kid, however, then the genotype is likely Bb. 

That all said, each breeding is a coin flip for which genes get passed on---if you flip a coin 10 times, you will not necessarily get half head and half tales but rather, have a fifty percent chance of having heads or tails at each flip.  Breeding a BB buck to a bb doe does not mean you will an even split between brown eyed and blue eyed kids. 

Once you know the genotypes of the breeding animals, you can have a better idea of the chances of getting blue eyes or brown eyes by using the chart below.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

There it is. You did a great job on that btw.

I like your website. Well done and very nice looking. I did notice one thing though. You don't have the National Kiko Registry on there. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks....and of course it's there silly.    Has been forever.  No, I didn't just add it, why do you ask?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Thanks....and of course it's there silly.    Has been forever.  No, I didn't just add it, why do you ask?




Thank you Pearce for posting your blue eyes chart.  I knew the chances pretty much of blue eyes in the kids we are expecting. We don't know whether Hammer is homozygous or heterozygous for blue eyes. We'll have to determine it from the kids he produces.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Thanks....and of course it's there silly.    Has been forever.  No, I didn't just add it, why do you ask?


Ohhhhhh I must have just missed it then. hehehe

Know what? After seeing all those and looking at my list of breed registries (I have some you don't have on there. lol But they aren't well known or used) I realized that......................we have to many registries. Why so many? lol

btw sorry Marlow for stealing this.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think there are so many reason for the same reason there are so many dog breed registries (AKC, UKC, etc.). Different registries have different requirements and go for different sections of the country/world.  Just my honest guess. I don't bother with registered animals. I like my mutts!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a theory and I hope this doesn't sound rude because I don't mean it that way---some of these registries I think may have sprung up for people who are creating mixed breeds and want them recognized or who have purchased unregistered goats and now want them registered.  There is some merit to that I suppose---several of the breeds we recognize as great breeds are the result of crossing two or more breeds over and over.  Then there is the demand for miniature versions of larger breeds that has led to a bunch of small registries cropping up (I am the editor for one of those actually).


Edited to ask SHK to pm any I might want to add to my list, pretty please?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I have a theory and I hope this doesn't sound rude because I don't mean it that way---some of these registries I think may have sprung up for people who are creating mixed breeds and want them recognized or who have purchased unregistered goats and now want them registered.  There is some merit to that I suppose---several of the breeds we recognize as great breeds are the result of crossing two or more breeds over and over.  Then there is the demand for miniature versions of larger breeds that has led to a bunch of small registries cropping up (I am the editor for one of those actually).


I actually agree with that. I've thought about this alot before and that's pretty much the same I've come up with.

I'll tell you though. The Kiko registries are crazy.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

> Edited to ask SHK to pm any I might want to add to my list, pretty please?


I just got on the laptop, which does not have my list on it. I will send you a PM of some other ones tomorrow though. Promise. lol

btw you said you were the editor of one? Do you mean a registry and if so which one??


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 4, 2012)

NMGA, which registers miniature breeds.  They carry two books, foundation and purebred.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> NMGA, which registers miniature breeds.  They carry two books, foundation and purebred.


Whats foundation? Like the starting of breeds? And what is the NMGA? lol The whole name.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 4, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was either his mother / father Brown eyed? Easiest way for me to tell.. LOL, if one's Blue eyed and one brown eyed hes... uhh.. B/b


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know. He's not owned by me, he is on loan from my dad. My dad did not see both his parents either. My dad has a guess as to what he is based on how his blue eyes look. His other buck is blue eyed too but the blue is a darker blue and that buck is B/b since he has been throwing both brown and blue eyes. Hammer has more clear blue eyes so my dad believes he is more likely to be B/B. Guess we'll see though.


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 5, 2012)

This guy gave me twins, one blue eye and one brown eye so I am assuming he is a Bb (don't know his parents)


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> This guy gave me twins, one blue eye and one brown eye so I am assuming he is a Bb (don't know his parents)
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6364_0726121653a.jpg


I believe that would be right. From my understanding if he is B/B he will produce blue eyed kids no matter what he is bred with. So if your buck (who is quite handsome!) produced a blue eyed and a brown eyed kid he is likely B/b. I assume the doe he was bred to was brown eyed?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops     National Miniature Goat Association is the full name.  http://www.nmga.net/

The foundation book is for initial registries of any goat with their association, be it one that is registered as a purebred elsewhere or not (like my goats are also registered with ADGA and NDGA but when are in the NMGA foundation book).  They must also fall within certain height limits. The offspring of foundation goats can be registered as purebred.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Tmaxson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 5, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool. So you work with them then? That's neat. So they have to be within a certain height, but can be like any breed?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I put together their newsletters.   Not a huge gig but it is fun and I have met some good goat people  through interviews and emails.   Pretty much any mini goes.  It can take several generation to get to a mini size so they provide recognition for that effort.   Mini-fibers, mini-dairy are the most popular of course (not much interest in mini-meat as far as I know,  which makes sense).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 5, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yeah, I put together their newsletters.   Not a huge gig but it is fun and I have met some good goat people  through interviews and emails.   Pretty much any mini goes.  It can take several generation to get to a mini size so they provide recognition for that effort.   Mini-fibers, mini-dairy are the most popular of course (not much interest in mini-meat as far as I know,  which makes sense).


Well that's pretty cool. I love it when registries put out newsletters. That whole idea is cool but I'm more of a big goat person.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 6, 2012)

Here are some new pics of Bailey and Dixie. I swear Bailey is already showing!  Dixie may be starting to show a bit too.

Dixie
















Bailey


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 10, 2012)

Well Dixie did not come back into heat this weekend so we are confident she is bred now as well! 

Now I need to try to get some monthly photos at least for y'all so we can see how they grow! Hoping for twins from both,  but from Bailey especially, blue eyed doelings would be nice from both, but blue eyed bucklings would be okay as well. Would love a blue eyed doeling from Bailey so that if she has issues and we have to rehome her we can keep her offspring.

Praying for safe deliveries for both.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome!! I hope you get nice pretty little doe twins from each. And blue eyes. 

Heidi was bred last week. idk if I ever said that or not. All does are now breed except Milly. We'll all be having little kids everywhere!! haha


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 2, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures I got today of the girls. Bailey is 7 1/2 weeks bred now and Dixie is 6 weeks bred now. Sorry couldn't get any behind shots, they weren't cooperating for those.

Bailey: Tell me I'm not seeing things when I think she is already looking bigger! Vulva definitely has elongated look like it is supposed to when bred.




















Dixie: Not seeing much showing wise from her yet. When I have caught her tail up though her vulva is getting the elongated look like it is supposed to do when bred.












So what do the experts think? Anyone seeing baby bellies starting yet?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2013)

Some new shots from today. Bailey should be 9 weeks pregnant and Dixie should be 8 weeks pregnant.

Bailey






Dixie





Both together





So anyone have any comments about them from these pictures and the last post of pictures?


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, I just _give up_! :/

They are both quite a bit bigger than my two, one of which is due any day (day 145 today) and the other due 10 days after that. I think what I'm seeing in my backyard is two tiny singlets!

Keeping my fingers crossed for multiples for you!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 14, 2013)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> Oh, I just _give up_! :/
> 
> They are both quite a bit bigger than my two, one of which is due any day (day 145 today) and the other due 10 days after that. I think what I'm seeing in my backyard is two tiny singlets!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for multiples for you!


I would like at least twins from both of them if only for ease of delivery because kids would be smaller then. Really don't care about gender either though I would love a doe out of either of them, if not both of them. 

Hoping maybe your does are hiding more than one kid for you.  Hoping for safe deliveries for you and healthy babies.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 29, 2013)

Bailey is at 80 days bred and Dixie is 72 days bred. Here are new pictures from today. Bailey definitely has a baby bump going on, Dixie looks like she has one sometimes and sometimes she doesn't.  

Bailey-80 days bred




















Dixie-72 days bred


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice looking girls you have   I'm terrible at telling how far along animals are...I seriously thought Suzie ewe was preggo for 2 years...however, our ram at the time looked more preggo than the ewes that actually were preggo...so...no help from me....plus, one ewe gave birth to a large full term lamb that was not due for another 6 weeks from my calculations...


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2013)

I think I am starting to see some udder development on Bailey!  Big deal too since last kidding she did not make a bag. I will be able to see and feel more this weekend. I need to check hooves on the herd so I will be able to "feel up" the does when I trim hooves. Is it too early to do the CDT shots for them both this weekend? If we got to it Saturday it would be 33 days till Bailey's DD and 41 days till Dixie's DD.

I've been able to get some top shots of the girls the past couple weeks but I need to check the dates on them to see when I take them so I can share them with you. Still think Bailey is carrying twins and Dixie is carrying a single. Though I would love twins out of both of them. 

Give me a few minutes and I may have some new pictures to share with the few people that are following this thread.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

Marlow - I will get back to you in that PM. Sorry it will take me a few and I don't have but a sec here and there to hop on here. But I will get back to you on it. 

Should be ok for either of them. I do it at a month out (33 days is fine) but some do 4-6 weeks out so either should be fine. If you have the time this weekend to do one then just do them both. Doesn't need to be perfect.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Marlow - I will get back to you in that PM. Sorry it will take me a few and I don't have but a sec here and there to hop on here. But I will get back to you on it.
> 
> Should be ok for either of them. I do it at a month out (33 days is fine) but some do 4-6 weeks out so either should be fine. If you have the time this weekend to do one then just do them both. Doesn't need to be perfect.


I figured it would be fine, just wanted to check. It's easier to just get it done while we have them caught for hoof trimming rather than have to remember later to do it and have to catch them again. 

Have a couple pics I'm about to load and post of them. I need to try to get some pictures of them while we have them for trimming too.

As for the PM I don't need the information for a couple more days so no problem waiting.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2013)

Here are the pictures I took earlier this month.

These were taken 2/9. Bailey would be 91 days bred. Dixie would be 83 days bred.











These were taken 2/14. Bailey 96 days bred. Dixie 88 days bred.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are the pictures I got Saturday of them. They don't do them justice honestly because 1) they have winter coats 2)I had to take pictures from distances since they aren't majorly tame. Dixie I can pet if she is eating, but Bailey won't allow it unless you have her actually caught like when we had her restrained for hoof trimming. I can get both to eat from my hand though! 

Bailey 112 days bred
side shot





top shot





backside, you can see her udder starting






Dixie 104 days bred
top shot





side shot





backside (first good shot I have gotten since she rarely holds her tail up) you may be able to see her udder just starting.






Both have bellies full of babies!   Didn't realize how big they actually were till I had to pick them up to put them on the stanchion for hoof trimming Sunday. Really figuring on at least twins from both now. DH thinks we could even get triplets from Bailey!


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 4, 2013)

They definitely look rounder. Love the fluffy winter coats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 14, 2013)

New pictures from today. Bailey is on day 124, Dixie is on day 116.
Bailey has exactly 3 weeks till her due date! 
















Dixie





Both girls
excuse Blackjacks nosey self in the front!  










Anyone care to guess how many and genders?


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 132 for Bailey
top





Udder (excuse the poo on her, I'm guessing she has a little loose stools today, may be from fresh grass)





Day 124 for Dixie
top





Udder (hard to see because of hair but I am finally starting to see her filling)


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

Making progress!!!!  Can't wait for their babies


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 23, 2013)

Had a dream last night that Bailey had quads.  In the dream we went out to find triplets and then she dropped another one. In the dream it was 2 boys and 2 girls. 

Someone on another forum is guessing triplets possibly for Bailey so my brain is going overboard! 

Trips would likely mean we bottle feed one, and then we'd likely keep one we had to bottle feed.

Planning to keep a baby (letting my boys choose which one), I'd like to get DH convinced to keep 2 babies though so we don't have a lonely baby.  I'd prefer to keep a doeling (or 2) so I am really hoping for a lot of doelings.

Guess we'll see when they get here what we end up with. If it's a bunch of bucklings they'll likely just all be sold.

DH isn't wanting to wether a baby buckling but I know better than to try to keep a buck as a pet. Getting that through his head is the difficult part. The man is like another child sometimes!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 31, 2013)

4 DAYS till Bailey's due date! 

Took this picture the other day. Day 138 for Bailey. Looks like she has dropped! Her belly is hanging all the way at her knees! 





May be the last pictures you get unless I get some in the next couple days.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 31, 2013)

Baileys color is really nice. She looks like she is put together really nicely as well. Crossing my fingers   for an uneventful delivery for her.


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 1, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Baileys color is really nice. She looks like she is put together really nicely as well. Crossing my fingers   for an uneventful delivery for her.


Thank you. I'm hoping for an uneventful birth too.  

I'm checking on her morning, afternoon and night now. Nothing happening this morning. Figure I'll check around lunch time, at feeding time (which is usually around 5-6ish before DH  heads to work), then check on her one more time after the kids are asleep for the night.

Really hope she kids during the day when DH is home or after the kids are asleep. Prefer during the day though. If DH is home he can help watch the kids so I can be out there for Bailey. He could also witness the birth too. I'll likely let the kids watch too if DH is home as long as he is able to help control the kids. Don't need them running around being loud and stressing out a doe in labor.

ETA: 3 days left till day 145 for Bailey!


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 1, 2013)

Bailey pulled off the ultimate April Fools joke and kidded today. 

DH went out at 4:20 to check the mail. A minute later he came back in the door and grabbed the keys for the goat lot. I asked if something was up but he said nope. He did tell Logan to come to the door so he could show him something so I had a feeling something may be up. He apparently showed Logan a kid and Logan said what it was. So I grabbed my kit and went out there. Bailey already had the kids dry and walking around. She had twins, a buck and a doe. Both black and white patterned. The boys have named the boy Donnie, the girl doesn't have a definite name yet.

So proud of Bailey she did everything by herself. Afterbirth had been passed and everything. We did hold her and get the kids on teats to make sure they got colostrum. The kids had to lay flat on their tummies to get to the teats because Bailey is so short and her bag is so full.  We are debating on keeping the girl but will likely wait till Dixie kids to see what she has before making the final decision.

Bailey and the twins. Girl is in front.





Baby girl





Baby Boy named Donnie









Bailey and the twins again. You can see baby girls pattern a bit better here





The boys are excited about having babies now to play with. They were out there and got to play with them a little. Bailey was being protective of the babies too she butted at the boys a couple times when they got too unruly. I'm a little miffed that DH found them first and I missed the birth.  I had checked on her at 11:30 today and saw no signs that she would kid today. I'm so proud of her though, she did it all on her own and is showing she is a good momma.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome! Glad she did good and needed no help. That's great!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 2, 2013)

That is a great prank!  Adorable kids!  Congratulations!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh so cute !


----------



## cjhubbs (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay! Congrats on the kids!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 2, 2013)

They are SOOO adorable!  So happy to hear everything went fine, but sorry you missed the big event! Goats are like that


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2013)

Close thread please


----------

